
Ask HN: Should one avoid leaderboards in a mobile game that is not popular yet? - amichail
Leaderboards would reveal the game&#x27;s lack of popularity to players in an obvious way — and hence might discourage them from playing the game.<p>What do you think?
======
Raed667
Or mix fake data with user-data? Some "multiplayer" games (the .io kind) even
fake player agents.

~~~
dyingkneepad
This. I play a mobile game that I'm 90% sure has its own 'bot' accounts to
make matchmaking easier and more varied. I'm pretty sure I'd always match
against the same players if they didn't do that.

------
muzani
I actually enjoy being ranked #5 in a game rather than #18291. Honestly, even
in the low thousands, I don't normally check my rank.

I have very recently played a game with about 15 active players. I ranked
quite low, but it was a lot of fun. There's nothing necessarily wrong with an
unpopular game and it's sometimes nice to be "significant" in a small
community. MUDs are still around and many have at most a dozen players on at
any one time.

